# Bonus Birds



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Once the Utah general pheasant season ended, I thought my pheasant hunting was done for the year. Last week, I was talking to a neighbor and found out we were both going to be in Idaho about 45 minutes away from each other for the Thanksgiving holiday. The only difference was that I would be at my in-laws doing the usual turkey dinner and watching football games routine while he would be at his old stomping grounds hunting pheasants and ducks.

He graciously invited me to join him and I decided I couldn't pass up the opportunity for some bonus birds. My Brittany had to be placed on the Injured Reserve after the first afternoon, but my GSP did fine on her own and we managed to outsmart a few late season ringnecks.










I even saw my first covey of huns and managed to knock down the only one I had a chance at. Those are some awesome birds and I've got the bug to get more familiar with them next year.



















My final count for the trip was 5 pheasants, 1 hun and 1 duck (Wigeon).


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Who shot the Wigeon?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I did. At least I think it was a Wigeon. At first I thought it was a Green-Winged Teal, but after looking at the identification pictures, I'm pretty sure it's a Wigeon.

Can you confirm by looking at it in the first photo above?


----------



## mccune_70 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats wigeon for sure


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang dude that looks like an awesome time! I am jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Definitely a widgeon and a holiday weekend that was at least 10,000 times betther than mine. Jealousy doesn't begin to cover it. Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Where were you at?


----------



## ping89w (Mar 20, 2009)

Where were you at?


----------

